# 1000 gallon Frontosa?



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a line on an acrylic 10 ft by 3 ft by 4ft tank for an excellent deal. My largest is 120 gallons. This would be a major leap. Would frontosa use all the space, or is it too deep. Maybe I could put haps and peacocks as well? Also, it has a overflow and closed loop system(was saltwater) and a few scratches. So I would have to learn about that, I have been using a FX5 on my 120. Any input? I just know that I want it, and I have to talk the hubby into it. I'll probably have to sell my 120 and 100 and 55, and just have the one large tank. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

1000 gallon you could put anything you want in there!


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

nice tank. i wish i was closer so i could snag it before you can :lol: 
the trouble with large tanks is your floor space is still confining for XL cichlids. a 10x3 cannot accommodate much more floor activity than a 6x2. (logic? the extra 2 feet means nothing to a fish that is 12"+ long). so gallons might help you with keeping parameters in check and allow the stocking of larger species, but concerns like ratio of male>female, conspecific aggression, and species compatibility, are still as important as ever. basically, the tank is not big enough to disregard all the regular tank issues that small tank people (i love calling them that 8) ) must deal with.
answers to your Q, IME: most haps and peacocks will still disturb frontosa in this tank. especially, when breeding activity creates immediate demand for floor space. for example: my moba tank has a floor space of 8x3 feet. i had to remove all other species, and reduce male count to 3, before breeding became systematic.(i could delve into the problems that occurred, but my typing finger is already starting to go numb. :lol: -pm me if your interested) you may decide that breeding is not a relevant concern, but IMHO, breeding is too natural an occurrence to think we can deny/avoid it, and still accomplish successful, longterm fish keeping. 
the fx5 is a decent mechanical filter to attach to this tank as a polish or back up, but a sump will be a necessary inclusion for long term balance. if your budget is seriously restricted, do your homework on this before buying the tank. sumps can easily double your investment requirements. good news? there are loads of DIY systems within this forum, if you are handy at that sort of thing, making the $$ concern irrelevant.
good luck, and post a pic as soon as it's in the driveway. :thumb:


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good points, I keep going back and forth. Even with our ten foot ceilings, the tank is huge. My hubby says too big for the room. He is probably right. I like having several tanks, but I spend a lot of time on them. I was willing to get rid of my 120 Mbuna, 100 Front, 55 gallon(empty), and 29 gallon Reef. I never imagined owning a 1000 gallon tank. I was thinking that one large one would be less time, but at this scale, I'm probably kidding myself. I'd miss my mbuna. I eventually need more room for the Fronts. Getting tired of the reef though. Buying RO water and keping up with the evaporation on a 29 gallon is a pain. Maybe one day I'll find a great deal on a 300. I love this site though. Thanks for all the encouragement. Difficult decision........


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

I'd say go with the 1000gal. I just got a 400+ myself 8'x3'x30" and I think you'll love it. It will be a paing until you finish the whole setup ...as suggested sump is a must for such a tank, but definitely worth it.

I don't know what to say other than I hope you have a cement basement and that your water is not metered :lol: .


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Tanganyikan community: Xenotilapias, Cyprichromis and so, so many more would love that setup


----------



## BigFish54 (Feb 21, 2007)

Ok, sorry just reading through this, and commenting on LLoyd's comment, where is said a 10x3 tank is no more different than a six by two though it is roughly 2.5 times bigger than the 6x2, just seems like you would be able to do so much more with a tank that is more than two times as big.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Big Fish, 
Sorry..the idea was scrapped. I just did not have the room. So, I have a 120, 100, 55, 29, and 10. I let my frontosa go, the 100 was not big enough, but have a tang tank now with Calvus, Julie Regani, Blue Flash Cyps, 1 Lelupi and 1 Brichardi, and 1 Syno Petricola (want more). I think that what Lloyd means is what many here say...It is not the gallons of the tank, it is the floor space for territories (ie the length). If the fish is 12", like Fronts can be the larger tank is nice, but not a phenomenal improvement. Even if the tank is deeper (front to back), the fish have to swim through others territories. At least, this is my take on the situation. Now, for water quality...definitely bigger is better. :thumb:


----------



## Sailfin (Sep 9, 2008)

A 1000 gal tank would be a great addition to your other tanks. Keep the other tanks.


----------

